# Ingrams Milkweed Cream Bottle



## Jrhlex (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi! I'm new here. I was searching around the Internet to find information on this bottle I found in my back yard while digging a garden and it seems some people here might have a word of advice. Through googling a lot I have identified it as an Ingrams Milkweed Cream bottle. My house was built in 1911 so it's plausible that the bottle is at least that old. The metal top is rusted on and it sounds like there is liquid inside. Any ideas about what I should do with it? Is this something a collector would be interested in, or are they fairly common? Thanks!


----------



## bluegrassfan76 (Oct 25, 2015)

As my last name is Ingram I would be interested in that if it says Ingram somewhere on it.  I was messing around on ebay one time and found a small old Ingram's shaving cream bottle so I picked it up for a few bucks.  Thought it was kind of a neat thing to have even though I had never heard of Ingram's shaving cream before then.  I wouldn't have any idea what a fair price or value would be on your item though.  Hopefully someone on here can be of some assistance. MIKE


----------



## botlguy (Oct 26, 2015)

Those jars are quite common with rusted or missing lids. $2.00 would be a fair price in that condition. Mint condition with correct lid might fetch $10.00.                 Jim


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 26, 2015)

Original label adds value also, I have seen a couple with the label. I dig these a lot, the Ingram's shaving cream is apparently tougher to find.


----------

